# Going out of town... light or no light?



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi

I am going to be gone for a week. I plan on getting a vacation feeder for my fish for that time. My main concern is the light for the tank. It's not the best hood and actually warms the water up quite a bit. I can control that while I'm home, but the rest of the time it could be a problem. My apartment doesn't have central air conditioning and I don't want the water to get too warm. The water temp is sitting at about 78 today, and it's supposed to get warmer throughout the week which means the apartment and fishtank will get warmer. 

First question...is it harmful to leave the light off for a week? They get some indirect lighting from a skylight and patio door. Second question...is there anything I can do about the water temp since the apartment can warm up into the 80's? I can leave a nearby ceiling fan on while I'm gone, but that's all I can think of. 

Thanks!


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

You're best bet is to get a timer for the tank and set it for as long as you would like the light to be on.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually you would be better off not feeding them for a week that putting in a feeder block.....this is what i used to do...
for the week or few day prior to leaving i fed the fish well...2 days before i fed only spirulina flake.....the day before i would do a 40% water change....

leave the light off...it won't hurt them....


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions... With the feeding blocks...do they damage the water levels? I'd never seen one before and thught it would be nice, but if it will only cause problems I would like to figure out something else (like your suggestion).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if the fish decide that they do not like it and don't eat it ; what happens to it ?
it is food...uneaten food laying on the bottom of the tank for a week can cause an ammonia spike that will blow the roof of your house off...
how you gonna explain that to the neighbors...
check your weather forecast..if it is going to be warm unplug the heater...leave the light off...even if your tank got down to 70 degrees F they would be fine...

good luck and have a nice week...


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Not feeding depends on what the fish are. Livebearers will graze algae. Some carnivores may need food. 

You could use an automatic feeder and a timer on the light, or you can leave the light off, as has been suggested above.


----------

